# whats the max offset?



## 06SuperGoat (Feb 17, 2012)

hey guys i just purchased my 06 gto 2 days ago and im still learing as much about it as i can. Im interested in getting some wheels for it and i know theres not very many nice wheels you can fit on these cars, i was curious what the max offset i can run especially in the rear without rubbing and fender pulling? i want a staggard fitment, ive found some 18's i like but the rears are 18x9 in a 38mm offset? thanks for any help.


----------



## crosby (Nov 22, 2008)

look at previous threads on this issue. for 18 inch the ideal offset for rear is going to be between roughly 50-60. i found a set of staggered rims on ebay that have the 50 offset, forget the name. even so some have experienced rubbing even with trimming the rear lips. gtos are variable so what works for one may not work for another. the width of the tires is variable from manufacturer to manufacture as well even for the same size.


----------



## 06SuperGoat (Feb 17, 2012)

damn thats a hell of an offset, i thought most were running like 40-42mm in the rear? looks like its going to be hell to find some nice staggered wheels, cuz i dont want some guady chrome ass wheels, i want something more race looking like the c5 z06 wheels.


----------



## 06SuperGoat (Feb 17, 2012)

does anyone know if cadillac cts-v wheels fit? 04 to the newest models? i think they both look pretty good especially in black.


----------

